# "Plumbers Box"



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

It's called header out the joist to allow plumbing to fit.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Is this the idea?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats it.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Ron!

Also found this diagram, do you recommend double headers AND double joists?










CHEERS


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

I leave that up to the builder to decide.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i wonder if this building form is applicable vertically as well as horizontally ?

i would like to build something like this to enable a loop vent where the fixture is two studs away from the drain inlet that goes into the concrete slab.


----------

